# 87 audi 5000 turbo trans question



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

how strong is a auto trans in the 5000 turbos, the fwd models. anybody ever broke one? also how hard would it to be to convert to awd , i know ill have to make a driveline tunnel , do a manual swap and find a awd rear suspension and diff. would they bolt up? thanks for the help guys


----------



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

*Re: 87 audi 5000 turbo trans question (simplybebop)*

bump, can anybody help>?


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: 87 audi 5000 turbo trans question (simplybebop)*

I'm sorry I don't know anything about the FWD 5000s, I would think the shell would be similar and should have mounts to accept the whole different drivetrain. I wouldn't think you'd need to create a driveshaft tunnel either, but maybe I just assume automakers to be too lazy.
The main reason I'm responding, last year I picked up an '86 5000S Turbo Quattro. I am swapping the MC1 engine, some suspension parts (I think some aarms), the front rotors, the front brake calipers and the wheels on to my 4000S Quattro. I was going to keep the transmission and differential and the rest of the drive train for spares, they're 3.89:1 instead of my 4.11:1 so I figured if I ever wanted better gas milage or found that AAB/T4 Turbo diesel i've been looking for I could swap them.
But if you find out you can bolt the drivetrain in and you want it that's fine with me, you could have the whole shell if you wanted but it's pretty ratty, was a very nice grey leather power everything car in it's day.
Or maybe I could take a picture of the underbody and rear suspension mount points for you? Just figured I'd offer.


----------



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

*Re: 87 audi 5000 turbo trans question (itjstagame)*

dude thanks, if u pull some **** for me id pay ya, email me at [email protected]


----------

